
The Steve Bartman Incident - fortran77
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Bartman_incident
======
notadog
Wow.

> The loose ball was snatched up by a Chicago lawyer and sold at an auction in
> December 2003. Grant DePorter purchased it for $113,824.16 on behalf of
> Harry Caray's Restaurant Group. On February 26, 2004, it was publicly
> detonated by special effects expert Michael Lantieri.

> In 2005, the remains of the ball were used by the restaurant in a pasta
> sauce. While no part of the ball itself was in the sauce, the ball was
> boiled and the steam captured, distilled, and added to the final concoction.

> Today, the remains of the ball are on display at the Chicago Sports Museum,
> while further remains are amid various artifacts at the restaurant itself.

